
Prosecutors Face Complex Path to Charging Boeing over 737 Max - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/prosecutors-face-complex-path-to-charging-boeing-over-737-max-11572777000?mod=rsswn
======
ddingus
Honestly, I just want safe aircraft. Those planes have issues.

Whatever it takes, if possible to even do, should be done.

The harm here is huge!

Crime? Likely. Maybe.

Putting people in jail is one remedy. A regular payment schedule is another.
Maybe no real profit, until all is accounted for?

The issue is super painful. Impact brutal.

The remedy needs to be very robust and thorough.

